# Nikon F501 and some lens stuff?



## iflynething (Nov 23, 2009)

I have someone trying to get rid of what's in the picture. Since it's in the film part, I"m sure everyone can tell what it is. Just to be clear though,

L-R:

SB-10 Flash
M-100 (not sure what this does)
F-501/N2020 with 35-70 lens attached
Wide Angle Converter
"Close Up" Lens
Sigma DL 75-300 Push Pull Macro Lens


I'm mainly interested in the body and the two lenses. I have tested the 35-70 with a flash and just taking some pictures of the metal mount, there is some insanly crazy, and very much so alot of CA. ALOT! It might be a fun lens though just to have but man, I don't know about that CA.

As for the 75-300, I did some sharpness tests (of which I might post if needed) and while it's definitely an older lens, I think it holds up to being old and kind of sharp. I thought it would be a fun lens to have if it were cheap. I posted somewhere else that the lady had it, and I was linked to a KEH listing where the Sigma lens sold for $40.

As far as the whole package, I'm not really interested in the adaptors but if someone else is, she won't do anything with them and I won't either. What should I offer this lady for the body, 35-70 and also the Sigma? I don't really need them but I have always had an interest in having a film body to mess around with. I have always wanted to shoot film.

What do you think?

~Michael~


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm beat, can't think...
Are you trying to sell these? if so PM, we'll talk


----------



## iflynething (Nov 23, 2009)

Well not trying to sell them. Sorry, I know it's confusing.

I would like to buy them but don't know what to offer the lady. They were her ex husbands and she just doesn't have a need for anything. They're just sitting. No use

~Michael~


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

well, bodies are pretty much obsolete but glass and flashes should be useful.
try this - go to B&H website, they have approximate estimator on selling stuff. put in the values and see what you get.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks alot!



~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Nov 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks alot!

Nikon N2020 Body for $179 |
 Nikon 35-70 Macro Lens for $169?
Sigma DL 75-300 Ebay for $40
Nikon SB-10 Flash for $50 Ebay

Wow. Looking at al that, I can't pay over $200 something for this set up. I know the 35-70 is overprices because this is not a macro lens. I couldn't find anything more on B&H for used other than just searching what they already had. 



~Michael~


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 23, 2009)

Mike,

Most of the stuff you list there isn't worth near as much as they will probably want for it.

If it is just a Nikon film body you want, I have several, all in excellent condition, would sell them for somewhere between $30 - $40 each (+ USPS.)

I have a Nikon N5005 AF body only (F-401X), EXCELLENT (uses "AA" cells) condition - $40.00.

A Nikon AF N65 body only, also excellent condition, (uses more expensive proprietary batteries) - $35.00 + USPS

A Nikon AF N55 body only, excellent condition, (uses more expensive batteries) - $30.00 + USPS

Also have a very nice Nikon F2 body (all black), have both the DP-1 (makes it a Photomic), and DP-2 (makes it an F2AS) finders.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the thing is, I think if I offered her $75 she would probably take it. She just has all this equipment and just has no need for it

~Michael~


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 24, 2009)

Try $60 first, if they say no, go up to $75.

As a buyer, the trick to negotiation is to always get your first offer turned down.  If they accept your first offer, chances are they would have gone lower.

Good luck!


----------



## iflynething (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, she just wants to get rid of it and I"m looking for a film body and stuff to play with.

~Michael~


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 24, 2009)

iflynething said:


> Alright, thanks alot!
> 
> Nikon N2020 Body for $179 |
> Nikon 35-70 Macro Lens for $169?
> ...



You need to look at COMPLETED auctions when judging prices... None of that stuff will sell at those prices.  Heck you can get an f100 for $179, and it's 100 times the camera as the n2020. 

There isn't much retail value to the stuff you've listed, I think $80 for everything would be fair.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't think there would be. I think I'll offer $50, then $60 then $75.

~Michael~


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 26, 2009)

I think a F501 body runs for about $50-$75 on ebay. As for the other stuffs, I'm not sure. Well, since she just wants to get rid of it, offer something low, and see what her limit is. If she's not an expert on photography, she should be more than willing to let it go for little money.

FIY, the F501 was one of the first consumer grade AF body from Nikon, which means its AF body is almost useless. I have one and I only use it in manual focus mode. Otherwise, I love the camera. The view finder is huge and crisp, perfect for manual focusing. The sound is awesome too... not that it has anything to do with its performance. For a beginner's camera, it's great because it's not as demanding as full manual camera bodies, yet simple enough to help beginners learn the basics quickly.


----------



## compur (Nov 26, 2009)

I have an N2020 (F501) that works perfectly and the AF is fine for most
purposes.  I wouldn't use it photograph fast action but I rarely do that
anyway.  For most subjects the N2020's AF is quite adequate.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 26, 2009)

The f501 AF works ok when I have the F3.3 35-70mm AF lens on, but have a really hard time when I use the F4-5.6 telephoto. I am not talking about action shots, but simply focusing stationary subjects. I had the camera overhauled 3 years ago, so I can say that it's not out of sync or anything like that. I just got a F4S, which I believe was released only 2 years after the F501, and it works well with my telephoto in AF mode. Granted that the F4 is professional grade camera, but it's a big difference in AF between the two.


----------

